# Judge my QH stallion's conformation



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Seriously not liking the hooves/pastern. Especially hind.

Not a horse I would breed.


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

I agree about those back pasterns. Something funky going on there for sure. I would geld ASAP. I'm not sure what that IS that's going on with those pasterns, but it's not a trait I'd want to pass on to offspring. 

Is he sound? Do the pasterns give him any issues that you can tell yet? Obviously, if he's unhandled he's never done much work for a living, so it might be hard to know how those pasterns would hold up under a workload of riding, etc. 

If he IS sound and the pasterns don't give him any issues if/when he starts a riding career, he could actually be a really neat horse. How tall is he? He looks like a great sporthorse prospect to me. Dressage maybe? Or if he's sound enough some jumping? 

He's a pretty boy. I just worry about those rear pasterns. I'd definitely geld him. He's not stallion material but could make a great gelding riding partner (again...if he's sound).


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Here is his sire on allbreed, I did not find anything on the dam.




__





Special Fly Bye Quarter Horse






www.allbreedpedigree.com


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is pretty. when I first clicked on the attachement, I couldn't see the pasterns/hoofs, obscured by the screen data. But, once I removed that part obscruing the bottom of the image, I could see the odd pasterns. Could this be the early hints of DSLD?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

If you want a serious critique, you need better pics.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

High ringbone in the hinds perhaps? If so, degenerative. Not one I use to breed or as a riding horse.


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

Interesting! I noticed the back pasterns, but I'm very new to running QH lines... And they have very different traits then the average ranch horse, with their long legs and more Thoroughbred built bodies... I originally thought maybe that had something to do with it... I will definately see how he holds up with riding. Most likely he will never do hard work in his lifetime, although i do want to break him to ride and have as a spare horse for mountain riding... He is about 15.3 hands and very beautiful forsure!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

The engagement between fetlock an cornary band isn't normal and it's quite large on both hinds.

Probably one of reasons he ended up at auction. I would geld him not breeding worthy with those hind legs.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That would not be a trait of any breed or line I've seen or had experience with. There seems to be something off with the right fore and front legs but the legs may be camera angle.

You would need better pictures for a conformation critique. There should be a sticky posted about what is required to be fair to the horse. 

He is such a rich red. One of my favorite shades. Love is head.


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> Could this be the early hints of DSLD?


That's kind of what I thought.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Funky legs, top to bottom, and something appears to be going on with his chest? Not something I would consider breeding at all.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Funky legs, top to bottom, and something appears to be going on with his chest? Not something I would consider breeding at all.


I don't see any issue with the chest. In fact, were it not for the very odd pastern/fetlock area, both rear and fore, . . . I would say he was nicely conformed. The curvature of the pastern makes it look actually 'swollen'. Yes, it is very 'off'. not just a little. very.


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I don't see any issue with the chest. In fact, were it not for the very odd pastern/fetlock area, both rear and fore, . . . I would say he was nicely conformed. The curvature of the pastern makes it look actually 'swollen'. Yes, it is very 'off'. not just a little. very.


no i agree! nothing wrong with his chest! and thanks, i thot he was quiet well built otherwise too! i bought him private sale and paid less than meat price for him, otherwise theres no way i would have bought him... we will see what turns out to be wrong with the pasterns!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Does not look like dsld. That's where the ankle drops, and the hocks get extremely straight.
What this does look like is ringbone.


----------



## mrs_cowpunch (Aug 14, 2021)

Zimalia22 said:


> Does not look like dsld. That's where the ankle drops, and the hocks get extremely straight.
> What this does look like is ringbone.


ok thankyou! no the ankle does not seem to drop... and it does seem a bit bell shaped so that could very likely be ringbone! This guy is funny when i saw him in pictures i thought he looked funky as well, but when i saw him in real i was pleasantly surprised... Guess he's not a photogenic horse haha


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You are most welcome. 
Believe me, I know about non photogenic horses. I raised a horse that I left intact as a stallion. As good as he was, I could never capture it in a photo. 
He was the only horse I regretted gelding, and selling. I tested him on some mares, kept all his daughters and they sure were good producer, but that's ancient history. 

Do have a vet look at your horse. I would love to see some better pics of him!
What's his dam's name?


----------

